# Anyone else's dog do this?



## Angel (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, Angel pees in such an odd way. She'll stand on her two front legs, lifting her lower body and back legs up into the air, sometimes nearly completely vertical, and she'll walk that way while peeing. And I'm just wondering if anyone else's dog(s) does this. My cousins and friends think it's weird, and well, I think it's weird, but it's normal... for her.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i know a collie who pees standing on her front legs with her back legs hovering off the grund, but i dont think she walks. and then wee Amber sometimes lies down to pee. she did it tonight, if you thing aboyt the full bear skin rugs thats they way she peed tonight. 

it is weird, but in a good way its just a cute quirk she has.


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

I saw a dog on america's funniest home videos do this. The dog walked for like a block on his front legs peeing all over the sidewalk. It was quite hilarious.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Okay, that is weird, but brilliant! I love the little quirks that make your dog your own. Has Angel always done it, since she was tiny? 

You have to try and take a video and post it up for us - I can't even picture in my head how that works!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Can't picture it either, Izzy is a conventional pee-er!


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

Got to be worth £250 if you video it and send it in lol...

Heidi sits and wees then shakes her paws - doesnt squat just sits - forever washing her now


----------



## Angel (Dec 22, 2010)

weez74 said:


> Okay, that is weird, but brilliant! I love the little quirks that make your dog your own. Has Angel always done it, since she was tiny?
> 
> You have to try and take a video and post it up for us - I can't even picture in my head how that works!




I'll have to try to get a video up tomorrow or the next day, haha. She has always done it, and I have no idea why, it's so cute/weird though! I love the little quirks as well.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady does tend to walk when she pees....but all four legs on the ground, in a squat but like she is trying to get away from it. or to get to something more exciting


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

come on have got to see a photo/video of this how sweet!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Angel we want to see a video.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Poor Angel ... theres no privacy for a cockapoo... she's just making sure she does nt get wet, clever girl x


----------



## Angel (Dec 22, 2010)

So sorry it's taken me so long to reply, we've not had internet connection since I posted last time. I'll get the video up, I'm not really sure who, but I'll figure it out.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Angel said:


> So sorry it's taken me so long to reply, we've not had internet connection since I posted last time. I'll get the video up, I'm not really sure who, but I'll figure it out.


I'll be impressed - I've got lots of videos of Rosie and I've not managed to work out how to post them yet! Good luck!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

wow Angel is doing a handstand, actually a "walking wee-wee stand"

show video ..it is amazing.


----------



## Angel (Dec 22, 2010)

Ugh... my computer hates me, apparently. My computer and the internet. I lost the password to my youtube acount, so I changed the password after activating the need for a captcha, and I've typed it in, thereby fixing it, but it wont work, so I keep typing it and it wont work... I'll keep trying to figure it out but, again, it hates me.


----------

